# [firefox] stringa di identificazione

## cloc3

ho bisogno di cambiare la stringa di identificazione di firefox, perch c'è uno stupido sito istituzionale che non funziona se non crede di essere su windows.

mi sono accorto che, mentre l'operazione è assolutamente elementare con konqueror, non riesco a trovare una modalità grafica per ottenere lo stesso risultato su firefox.

immagino di conseguenza che si debba usare il comando about:config, ma sinceramente non ho capito bene su quale voce.

qualcuno sa cosa toccare?

----------

## HoX

esattamente quale parte de sito non funziona?

----------

## cloc3

 *Anema wrote:*   

> esattamente quale parte de sito non funziona?

 

a te funziona?

a me non carica i css.

io lo vedo così.

lo stesso con konqueror (salvo modifica dell'identificazione).

questa la visualizzazione corretta.

----------

## HoX

In effetti nel sorgente della pagina si vede:

```
   var IE = (navigator.appName.indexOf("Explorer") != -1);

   if (IE) {

       dpiDetectorElement = document.all.dpiDetector;

   } else {

       dpiDetectorElement = document.getElementById('dpiDetector');

   }

```

So che c'era un estensione che serviva a fare quello, ma non ricordo quale.

Edit: la voce potrebbe essere "general.useragent.extra.firefox" in about:config

----------

## .:deadhead:.

http://chrispederick.com/work/user-agent-switcher/

buona fortuna

----------

## djinnZ

In realtà vede il sistema operativo, perchè su firefox per windows va bene. Usa firefox windows come user string.

Probabilmente avranno applicato a modo loro le specifiche del decreto stanca stabilendo che tutto ciò che non è il solito intercess exploder senza restrizioni di sicurezza debba accedere alla versione minimale del sito.

----------

## HoX

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> In realtà vede il sistema operativo, perchè su firefox per windows va bene. Usa firefox windows come user string.
> 
> Probabilmente avranno applicato a modo loro le specifiche del decreto stanca stabilendo che tutto ciò che non è il solito intercess exploder senza restrizioni di sicurezza debba accedere alla versione minimale del sito.

 

Confermo... così funziona. Comunque io mando un email al sito per protestare. se volete fate lo stesso

----------

## cloc3

 *Anema wrote:*   

> Comunque io mando un email al sito per protestare. se volete fate lo stesso

 

gira il contenuto, che la mandiamo uguale.

----------

## cloc3

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Anema wrote:*   Comunque io mando un email al sito per protestare. se volete fate lo stesso 
> 
> gira il contenuto, che la mandiamo uguale.

 

edit: stringa consigliata:

```

Firefox/2.0.0.11 su quel c***o di Windows XP

```

stelline opzionali, off course.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cloc3

prima di mettere risolto, mi chiedo ancora se esiste un modo per indicare a firefox di utilisare la stringa esclusivamente sui siti che se lo meritano.

mi sento maleducato a girare in quelle condizioni per il web.

----------

## HoX

Allora... premesso che non mi ha lasciato inviare l'email per "problemi sul server" (riprovo dopo)... io suggerire un testo di questo tipo:

 *Quote:*   

> Ho riscontrato delle difficoltà nella visualizzazione della vostra homepage (http://www.regione.fvg.it/) da Mozilla Firefox su Linux. Controllando il sorgente della pagina ho notato che viene eseguito un controllo SUPERFLUO della versione del browser. Infatti, bypassando quel controllo, la pagina viene visualizzata correttamente su qualunque browser. Gradirei per tanto che quel  controllo fosse rimosso per consentire a TUTTI di usufruire dei vostri servizi online. Certo di una vostra collaborazione, vi ringrazio anticipatamente

 

può andare bene secondo voi?

----------

## HoX

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> prima di mettere risolto, mi chiedo ancora se esiste un modo per indicare a firefox di utilisare la stringa esclusivamente sui siti che se lo meritano.
> 
> mi sento maleducato a girare in quelle condizioni per il web.

 

Che io sappia l'unica è user agent switch (che tra l'altro non funziona con Firefox 3   :Sad:  ). Sarebbe interessante creare un estenzione che se ne occupi. Appena ho tempo mi studio XUL e ci provo. In ogni caso io proporrei di creare una bella blacklist di siti che discriminano gli utenti linux e ogni volta che ne aggiungiamo uno glielo notifichiamo. Penso che non ci tengano ad avere cattiva pubblicità.

----------

## cloc3

 *Anema wrote:*   

> 
> 
> può andare bene secondo voi?

 

secondo me non si tratta del controllo che dici tu, ma di qualcosa server-side, perché se scarichi il sorgente pagina e lo visualizzi in locale, hai un risultato positivo anche commentando lo script. forse, il sito non funziona bene nemmeno su Mac.

Di conseguenza, proporrei un testo diverso:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentili Amministratori del sito http://www.regione.fvg.it , 
> 
> desidero segnalarvi che l'homepage del vostro sito esegue un controllo SUPERFLUO, basato sulla ricerca della stringa "Windows" nella versione del browser, che compromette l'accessibilità a tutti gli utenti di sistema operativo diverso.
> ...

 

----------

## HoX

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> secondo me non si tratta del controllo che dici tu, ma di qualcosa server-side, perché se scarichi il sorgente pagina e lo visualizzi in locale, hai un risultato positivo anche commentando lo script. forse, il sito non funziona bene nemmeno su Mac.
> 
> 

 

A me neanche in locale visualizza bene la pagina. Comunque a scanso di equivoci,manteniamo il tuo testo che va bene in tutti i casi

EDIT:

Accedendo con User Agent contraffatto l'URL è questo:

http://www.regione.fvg.it/rafvg/welcome.act;jsessionid=81512E408B7A05BB6974DF0287B710C0?dir=/rafvg/cms/RAFVG/

altrimenti è questo:

http://www.regione.fvg.it/rafvg/welcome.act?dir=/rafvg/cms/RAFVG/

semplicemente non ti danno una sessione valida penso. jsessionid mi sa che può essere solo quello

EDIT2:

Ovviamente i loro server continuano ad avere problemi... riproverò domani e dopodomani e via di seguito...

----------

## cloc3

 *Anema wrote:*   

> Allora... premesso che non mi ha lasciato inviare l'email per "problemi sul server" (riprovo dopo)

 

è domenica. devi capire.

----------

## HoX

Alla fine qualcuno ha mandato qualche cosa? Sono tornato sul sito e finalmente va  :Shocked:  , prima che potessi insultarli   :Twisted Evil: 

Comunque meglio così... almeno per ora posso lasciare la scritta "Firefox3/b2" come user-agent

----------

## cloc3

 *Anema wrote:*   

> Sono tornato sul sito e finalmente va  , prima che potessi insultarli  
> 
> 

 

li abbiamo sgamati. evidentemente i messaggi arrivavano nonostante la risposta negativa.

siamo sotto elezione e non possono fare troppe figuracce.

però se sono arrivati i messaggi sono arrivati anche gli indirizzi email.

l'educazione vorrebbe un ringraziamento ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io uso l'estensione "Modify Headers" con la seguente striga per la variabile "User-agent":

```
Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 6.0; en-GB; rv:1.8.1.12) Gecko/20080201 Firefox/2.0.0.12
```

----------

## cloc3

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Io uso l'estensione "Modify Headers" con la seguente striga per la variabile "User-agent":
> 
> ```
> Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 6.0; en-GB; rv:1.8.1.12) Gecko/20080201 Firefox/2.0.0.12
> ```
> ...

 

io ne penserei una chilometrica, con i riferimenti a minix, gnu/hurd, macOsX,Y,Z e hacca tagliato (come si scrive?).

anzi no. facciamo una gara.

vince chi inventa una stringa lunga abbastanza da mandare in blocco i server microsoft con un'unica connessione.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> io ne penserei una chilometrica, con i riferimenti a minix, gnu/hurd, macOsX,Y,Z e hacca tagliato (come si scrive?).
> 
> anzi no. facciamo una gara.
> 
> vince chi inventa una stringa lunga abbastanza da mandare in blocco i server microsoft con un'unica connessione.

 Prendi per il culo? Ciccio leggiti gli header che firefox manda fuori di default e ottieni una stringa identica a questa:

```
User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; it; rv:1.8.1.12) Gecko/20080201 Firefox/2.0.0.12
```

Quindi come vedi mi sono limitato a sostituire la stringa identificativa di linux con quella di windows che trovi con una qualsiasi ricerca di google.

Ho risposto perché ho avuto lo stesso problema e ho risolto in questo modo. Col tuo tono ironico sai cosa ci puoi fare? (finora, signori moderatori, non ho detto niente di volgare... ci tengo a precisarlo, ogni interpretazione maliziosa è frutto della mente dei lettori)

----------

## cloc3

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Prendi per il culo? Ciccio leggiti ...

 

no, no. dicevo in generale.

ma questa cosa che si è costretti a fare il toto stringa per vedere funzionare i siti, solo perché qualcuno istiga a fare cose non compatibili è uno spreco di tempo intollerabile.

tutto qui.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> no, no. dicevo in generale.

 Allora accetta le mie umili scuse, dal tono mi era parsa una presa in giro.

----------

## grifone87

Riprendo la discussione segnalando un altro sito. Ho provato a cambiare la stringa di identificazione sia con konqueror che con firefox, ma anche la combinazione "sicura" IE-Windows porta ad un "Errore durante il caricamento"; invece con firefox su Win XP tutto bene. Voi riuscite ad aprirlo?

----------

## Kernel78

 *grifone87 wrote:*   

> Riprendo la discussione segnalando un altro sito. Ho provato a cambiare la stringa di identificazione sia con konqueror che con firefox, ma anche la combinazione "sicura" IE-Windows porta ad un "Errore durante il caricamento"; invece con firefox su Win XP tutto bene. Voi riuscite ad aprirlo?

 

non sembre basta cambiare lo user agent, anzi a volte non serve proprio a nulla perchè in base al tipo di browser riscontrato (quindi quando riconoscono IE) sfruttano delle sue caratteristiche fuori da ogni standard conosciuto ...

----------

## codadilupo

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Anema wrote:*   
> 
> può andare bene secondo voi? 
> 
> secondo me non si tratta del controllo che dici tu, ma di qualcosa server-side, perché se scarichi il sorgente pagina e lo visualizzi in locale, hai un risultato positivo anche commentando lo script. forse, il sito non funziona bene nemmeno su Mac.

 

L'ultima build di safari vede il sito correttamente. Cosiderando che konqueror è basato sul medesimo webkit, almeno konqueror dovrebbe accedere senza problemi

Coda

----------

## Kernel78

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*    *Anema wrote:*   
> 
> può andare bene secondo voi? 
> 
> secondo me non si tratta del controllo che dici tu, ma di qualcosa server-side, perché se scarichi il sorgente pagina e lo visualizzi in locale, hai un risultato positivo anche commentando lo script. forse, il sito non funziona bene nemmeno su Mac. 
> ...

 

a me risultava che non tutte le modifiche apportate da apple (anzi quasi nessuna) fossero reintegrate in webkit e questa sarebbe la causa delle litigate varie con apple ...

----------

## codadilupo

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*    *cloc3 wrote:*    *Anema wrote:*   
> 
> può andare bene secondo voi? 
> 
> secondo me non si tratta del controllo che dici tu, ma di qualcosa server-side, perché se scarichi il sorgente pagina e lo visualizzi in locale, hai un risultato positivo anche commentando lo script. forse, il sito non funziona bene nemmeno su Mac. 
> ...

 

d'accordo, ma non puo' essere piu' semplice verificare se konqueror sta usando l'ultima build di webkit o meno  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## Kernel78

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> d'accordo, ma non puo' essere piu' semplice verificare se konqueror sta usando l'ultima build di webkit o meno  ?

 

Più semplice rispetto a cosa ? ma soprattutto se è più semplice perchè non l'hai ancora fatto ?  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   d'accordo, ma non puo' essere piu' semplice verificare se konqueror sta usando l'ultima build di webkit o meno  ? 
> 
> Più semplice rispetto a cosa ?

 

rispetto al farsi domande di cui non si sa la risposta e possono o meno avere a che fare con il problema (visto che, quand'anche apple implementi soft chiuso nel suo safari, questo non significa che sia il pezzo di apple a fare la differenza)  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

>  ma soprattutto se è più semplice perchè non l'hai ancora fatto ? 

 

perchè non uso konqueror ? Mica l'ho scritto io che anche konqueror dava problemi  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## cloc3

coda: leggi le date.

il dialogo tra me e anema è finito da un pezzo e il sito è stato sistemato.

adesso ha senso solo rispondere a grifone87

----------

## codadilupo

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> coda: leggi le date.
> 
> il dialogo tra me e anema è finito da un pezzo e il sito è stato sistemato.
> 
> adesso ha senso solo rispondere a grifone87

 

le date non le avevo notate, ma a parte questo, grifone87 dice di non riuscire a leggere proprio da konqueror, ed è questo che mi è sembrato strano  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## grifone87

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *grifone87 wrote:*   Riprendo la discussione segnalando un altro sito. Ho provato a cambiare la stringa di identificazione sia con konqueror che con firefox, ma anche la combinazione "sicura" IE-Windows porta ad un "Errore durante il caricamento"; invece con firefox su Win XP tutto bene. Voi riuscite ad aprirlo? 
> 
> non sembre basta cambiare lo user agent, anzi a volte non serve proprio a nulla perchè in base al tipo di browser riscontrato (quindi quando riconoscono IE) sfruttano delle sue caratteristiche fuori da ogni standard conosciuto ...

 

Ma prima di IE-Windows ho provato anche con Firefox-Windows, dato che con Firefox su Windows Xp riesco ad aprire il sito. C'è qualcuno che ci riesce da Linux? Grazie

----------

